# If it weren't for my Havs....



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

...I never would have baked chocolate chip cookies today!!! 

Here's how it goes...
if it weren't for my boys, I never would have gotten a dehydrator and made them home made jerky treats...or cut up pieces of meat to freeze and add to their meals...

if it weren't for my boys, DH wouldn't have to go out in all weather, even late at night to walk them. Or snow blow them their very own maze in the back yard before he did the driveway of the walk...and then had to do it all two more times

If it weren't for me making special treats for my boys, I would never have felt guilty about my DH going the extra miles he goes all the time for all of us and thought I should do something special for him. 

So today, snowed in for the third day in a row...I pulled out the mixer we got for our wedding 7 years ago and used it for the first time. I cook but I rarely bake. 

So what is it that you owe to your Havs that you might not think that they would be responsible for but are? If it weren't for my Havs....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What a great thought......
If it were not for my Hav, I would not have to vacuum every day.....
I would not get to go out in all kinds of weather just to walk around the yard....
I would not spend hours just getting out the smallest of mats in her coat....
I would not use a lint roller everyday before I leave the house, and give one to my guest as Christmas presents......

I would not come home to the happiest little girl you could ask for....
I would not be greeted like I was the most important person the world.....
I would not have this little angel that hangs on my every word, makes me laugh every day and gives me more pleasure that I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldn't have found this forum and turned into an absolute crazy happy dog lady with friends who can and do relate to this dog induced insanity.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Another great thread, Missy

If it were not for my Havs....
I would not call all the local meat markets to check who would order duck for me all the year round. 
I would not rush home from my favourite haunts- Barnes and Noble or the library to feed them their afternoon snack. 
I would not keep my TV on Cartoon channel before leaving home. 
I would not learn to sleep in a foot of space on a Queen sized bed sandwiched between two Havs, one at the head, other at the feet. 
I would not come home to tons of kisses, hugs and cuddles from the sweetest furry bundles.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wonderful thread Missy!

If it were not for my Hav...
I wouldn't see my husband smile every night when he comes home exhausted very late from work.
I wouldn't wake up several times a night to grin about the positions this silly dog sleeps in.
I wouldn't get out of the house at least once a day no matter the weather condition.
I wouldn't feel like getting up every morning, knowing I have to pull myself together to keep the dog happy.
I wouldn't laugh hard at least once a day.
I wouldn't take any study breaks to relax.
I wouldn't have learned how to sew quilt blocks.
I wouldn't have to deal with him eating goose poop and rolling on dead&living worms.
I wouldn't get a face wash as I'm typing this.
I wouldn't have planned a road trip cross country.
I wouldn't have known the wonderful Hav forum.
I wouldn't leave a string attached to my heart everytime I leave out the door.
I would have ended up with a depression given the solitude I live in here.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If it wasn't for my Hav
It would be a world of Hav nots.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

If it weren't for my Havs, I would have never....

...learned not to leave paper lying around
...bought fresh and frozen rabbit and boiled it up
...learned how to give a longhaired dog a haircut
...learned how to make a ponytail on anyone other than myself
...joined the most wonderful community of Hav lovers
...filled up my iMac with over 10,000 photos
...gotten my fabulous Dyson vacuum cleaner
...decorated my home and yard with expens
...given a second thought to my own haircare and dietary regimen
...laughed and loved so much
...found the absolutely most perfect breed in the world! :biggrin1:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

I love this thread.
If it weren't for my Havs:
I wouldn't have found this wonderful forum where I found these wonderful new friends who have helped change my life.
There wouldn't be people at work who say, "you know what a forum is?", cause I'm 70.
I would never have gone to Richmond where the forum names became people, the most loving people I've ever met, who all adore dogs.
I'd never dreamed of going to Chicago to see them all again and meet new ones.
I would never have learned to breathe out of the side of my closed mouth while I'm getting a face wash.
I too would never have learned to share my queensize bed with 20lbs of dogs who take 3/4s of the bed.
I would never have turned from my computer or TV to watch two little dogs play-for hours.
I would just not be the person I am. Old dogs really can learn new tricks.

Dana


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy, you start the most thought provoking threads!

If it weren't for my Hav-n-Cot:
...I wouldn't go out at 4:30am in the freezing cold to shovel a path through the yard
...I would never have believed I could spend hours with a brush & hair dryer
...I wouldn't spend more on dog food/treats/toys/clothes than I do on myself, and not resent it
...I wouldn't know all of my neighbors for miles around
...I wouldn't vacuum/dust/clean so diligently so my dog's allergies don't flair up
...I wouldn't have had the opportunity to learn so many lessons - be patient, roll with the punches, take time to play...
...I wouldn't run through the house like a kid, laughing and shouting
...I wouldn't know what it feels like to be so loved and appreciated


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

...I would have rugs in my kitchen and laundry room!
...I wouldn't laugh so hard I almost wet my pants every day!
...I wouldn't rush home when I do actually leave the house!
...my sisters wouldn't think I was quite so crazy!
...I'd never have known the love of this precious baby!
...I would have missed out on seeing the wonderful nurturing side of DH!


----------

